# Brianmarinus.



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello!
I am Brian and from Denmark.I am 53 years old and have lived here in Thailand for allmost a year now-in Chiang Rai.
I are going to get married soon,whit my lovely Thai woman and we just buy a new house here in Chiang Rai.
Hope to learn some of you to know along the road.
Brian


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Brian, welcome to ExpatForum 

I was based just down the road in Chiang Mai for three years, went to Chiang Rai a few times, nice place. Now back in France temporarily, but looking to move back to LOS permanently in a couple of years' time.
Look forward to some news and info about life in the north from you. Hope the rice burning season hasn't been too bad this year.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

FB in CM haven';t notice any smoke at all this year! There was a few rain storms, so may be that put pay to it, but though I have driven past a few burning fields, no smog. Maybe the message (and law) is finally getting through to them!


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Hi Brian, welcome to ExpatForum
> 
> I was based just down the road in Chiang Mai for three years, went to Chiang Rai a few times, nice place. Now back in France temporarily with my Thai wife, but looking to move back to LOS permanently in a couple of years' time.
> 
> 53 eh, same here. Look forward to some news and info about life in the north from you. Hope the rice burning season hasn't been too bad this year.


Hi!
Thanks for your reply-and sorry,that it took me so long, to answer-but I have a hard time for the moment.
I have a Danish friend,who come here whitout a imsurrance,and get very sick-so the Embasy cant help him-he is in a puplic hospital-for 2 month now-whit loung cancer...to week to have chemo so he is just wating to die-so I have done alot for him,since he is all alone and he s family cant afford to come here or get him home to Denmark.
I have a home page on facebook.dk for him where I write every day to family and friends-so they can here how things are going and so.
Then we have buy a new house and moving in,here the 8. in this month-so there is alot to do also-and alot of paper work,becourse we are going to be married soon also.
I am very very happy here, and only have good experience whit everything-I dont reconice all the bad stories, about Thai people at all-I think it is a question about attitude and behavior-do as you do, at home-be polite and they will do rhe same to you.
Yes, we had a very bed pollution this year-think that it comes from Myranmar, for the most.
EDITED
Brian:clap2:


----------

